# Can local 638 Steamfitter sit for plumber's exam and obtain plumber's license?



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Currently I'm an apprentice plumber but i'm thinking about applying to 638A since I like steamfitting work better than plumbing. I know a few plumbers that transferred over after they became journeyman but I don't know if this is wise to do as an apprentice. Are Local 638 Fitters eligible to take the plumbers exam or can they obtain a plumbers license besides NYC Master Fire Supression license?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ya seem like a nice kid, so please post an intro before the great white rjb swims in.


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello Guys

I'm Nick from NY.. I'm a third year plumber apprentice. Look forward to hanging out here.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

NyNick said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I'm Nick from NY.. I'm a third year plumber apprentice. Look forward to hanging out here.


As long as your not some plumbers wife or some puke face apprentice here demanding questions and answers - welcome!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why don't you like plumbing ???


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

You can only be eligible to take the exam if you've worked under the direct supervision of a master plumber for a total of (_insert your local requirement here_) hours. So since you will be not doing this, no you can not take the exam unless you lie to the board and get someone to sign your form.

I won't question why you want to switch trades, I would if I had to do it all over again. Much more money in HVAC in my area.


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Relic said:


> You can only be eligible to take the exam if you've worked under the direct supervision of a master plumber for a total of (_insert your local requirement here_) hours. So since you will be not doing this, no you can not take the exam unless you lie to the board and get someone to sign your form.
> 
> I won't question why you want to switch trades, I would if I had to do it all over again. Much more money in HVAC in my area.


Many companies which I have worked for employee both fitters and plumbers therefore if you are a fitter working for that shop you are working under a master plumber. My goal is to get my plumbing license however if I can switch to being a fitter and sit for the exam I would rather do that. In my area sprinklerfitting is steamfitter work but many plumbing companies here and master plumbers here have there fire suppression license. So if a plumber could sit for the fire supression exam I was curious to know if steamfitters can earn a plumbers license. Ny has one of the last straightline local unions in ny which means that outside of ny if your in the union you usually are considered both steamfitter/plumber. Any NY guys here that can help me out with this?


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

NyNick said:


> Many companies which I have worked for employee both fitters and plumbers therefore if you are a fitter working for that shop you are working under a master plumber. My goal is to get my plumbing license however if I can switch to being a fitter and sit for the exam I would rather do that. In my area sprinklerfitting is steamfitter work but many plumbing companies here and master plumbers here have there fire suppression license. So if a plumber could sit for the fire supression exam I was curious to know if steamfitters can earn a plumbers license. Ny has one of the last straightline local unions in ny which means that outside of ny if your in the union you usually are considered both steamfitter/plumber. Any NY guys here that can help me out with this?


Firstly, you are not a plumber and therefore are not allowed to participate in this forum as a plumber. You can lurk and you can study, but you can not participate in discussion.

Secondly, Being union has nothing to do with getting a license in NYC to do plumber work. In order to get a license you must have performed plumbing apprentice work as a licensed plumbing apprentice under the direct supervision of a licensed master plumber for the required time period. If you decide to change your card to the fitter local, that is up to you. As a plumbing apprentice your supervisor is suppose to fill out your work report telling the school what you've done that month. If you are pipe fitting obviously you can't be doing plumbing and therefore gain the required hours to be eligible to apply for the plumbing exam.

Being "straightline" is not even a term the UA uses. It's either a combined local or it's not. Even if you are in a combined local, you still must meet the requirements set out by the DoB and pass the exam.

Reference link


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Relic said:


> Firstly, you are not a plumber and therefore are not allowed to participate in this forum as a plumber. You can lurk and you can study, but you can not participate in discussion.
> 
> Secondly, Being union has nothing to do with getting a license in NYC to do plumber work. In order to get a license you must have performed plumbing apprentice work as a licensed plumbing apprentice under the direct supervision of a licensed master plumber for the required time period. If you decide to change your card to the fitter local, that is up to you. As a plumbing apprentice your supervisor is suppose to fill out your work report telling the school what you've done that month. If you are pipe fitting obviously you can't be doing plumbing and therefore gain the required hours to be eligible to apply for the plumbing exam.
> 
> ...


He is an apprentice in the pipe trades, and therefore is allowed to participate in the Plumbingzone....


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Airgap said:


> He is an apprentice in the pipe trades, and therefore is allowed to participate in the Plumbingzone....


So the PZ isn't for professionals only?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Relic said:


> So the PZ isn't for professionals only?


Anyone working in the pipe trades....making a living is professional.

This is how it's always been here...


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I stand corrected then. 

Post away apprentice plumber, oh wait fitter or whatever.


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Relic said:


> Firstly, you are not a plumber and therefore are not allowed to participate in this forum as a plumber. You can lurk and you can study, but you can not participate in discussion.
> 
> Secondly, Being union has nothing to do with getting a license in NYC to do plumber work. In order to get a license you must have performed plumbing apprentice work as a licensed plumbing apprentice under the direct supervision of a licensed master plumber for the required time period. If you decide to change your card to the fitter local, that is up to you. As a plumbing apprentice your supervisor is suppose to fill out your work report telling the school what you've done that month. If you are pipe fitting obviously you can't be doing plumbing and therefore gain the required hours to be eligible to apply for the plumbing exam.
> 
> ...


My local uses the word "straightline". I stated i'm in the union to not only help introduce myself and provide background but to establish and obviously point out i'm participating in a registered apprenticeship which you know is 5 years. This leads to journeyman which after two years will enable me to sit for the exam. Like I mentioned many union shops here do both sprinks and plumbing. There is no space in my book for my journeyman to check off to say i did fire suppression. Even if there was nobody looks at that...they look at your W2's which i received from a plumbing company. Therefore if I have done both as a plumber I am able to sit for the sprinkler exam as many obviously have done before me. If i change over to a fitter that happens to work for whatever company that does plumbing and mechanical can I sit for the NYC plumbing exam? Maybe I should rephrase my question. Are there any NYC plumbers here that know of a fitter that earned their nyc plumber license straight out of the fitters local? Also, thank you to the moderator for letting me participate.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I predict you'll make tons of friends here.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Why don't you just go for your fire suppression license if that is what you want to do?
You will write what your job description was before sitting for the exam.
You may get away with it, having a plumbing company's name on your W-2's, maybe not. The Dept. of Investigation will do a background check on you for 6 months. Google NYC licensed plumber disciplinary actions and you will see more than one outfit who got in trouble for false claims on a license application.


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Newyorkcity thanks for your reply. I would but I think having a plumbers license is more lucrative. I could be wrong so if anyone has input please respond. I could probably earn both since I know a couple of guys that do hold both. To me a licensed trade is more valuable than one that doesnt require one. I do like fitter work better so I was just curious if anyone has earned a plumbers license out of the fitters union.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

NyNick said:


> Newyorkcity thanks for your reply. I would but I think having a plumbers license is more lucrative. I could be wrong so if anyone has input please respond. I could probably earn both since I know a couple of guys that do hold both. To me a licensed trade is more valuable than one that doesnt require one. I do like fitter work better so I was just curious if anyone has earned a plumbers license out of the fitters union.


Earn 1k a week for being a plumber maybe 1500 if I do a 7 day shift, earn 2500-5000 a week being a fitter working out of town. Take your pick. And yes I have both and do both


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Fast fry said:


> Earn 1k a week for being a plumber maybe 1500 if I do a 7 day shift, earn 2500-5000 a week being a fitter working out of town. Take your pick. And yes I have both and do both


Thanks for your reply fast fry. Did you go through a plumber or fitter apprenticeship? 5


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

NyNick said:


> Thanks for your reply fast fry. Did you go through a plumber or fitter apprenticeship? 5


Neither , I did it like everybody else. Bought it straight off of craigslist ......:laughing:

No plumbing first........ I think it would be too hard the other way around. Plus once you start making 5 k a week ( oil sands Alberta) it is hard to go back to plumbing .


----------



## Bill39568 (Feb 23, 2013)

I am a licensed plumber on Long Island and needed 5 years worth of proof doing plumbing and 2 licensed plumbers to sign for me to sign up just to take the test. I'm sure the city is different in some way though.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Bill, did you notice the request for an intro when you signed up on the forum? There is a subforum just for new members to introduce themselves in, and the established members really appreciate a detailed description of your experience levels.

Thanks for participating.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

phishfood said:


> Bill, did you notice the request for an intro when you signed up on the forum? There is a subforum just for new members to introduce themselves in, and the established members really appreciate a detailed description of your experience levels.
> 
> Thanks for participating.


Dam u make RJ look like the devil


----------

